# Cute picture not so cute story.



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Last night I had Bruce in his playpen and every single time I would look over at him he was having boy time/humping the air or just standing weirdly staring off into space (that's him taking a quick brake). He kept going on with his madness for about 45 minutes so I decided to give him a bath to get his mind off "things" which seem to work. 

I just wanted to share this picture of Bruce after his big night :lol:. He must of tuckered himself out. He didn't fall asleep but just laid in my hand for awhile. So of course I took advantage and clipped a few nails.


Here's Brucie boy :grin:


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh so sweet


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Boys will be boys. :roll:

Picture is cute--:lol: good idea, wait until he's tired and go for the clippers!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hahaha so cute.:grin:


----------



## DibsMonster (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh my goodness that's funny. He is adorable!


----------

